# Mise en page impression ipad via airprint



## ktophe (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante Epson compatible AirPrint, lorsque j'imprime à partir de l'ipad, ça marche, mais m'impression est petite et se fait tout en haut à gauche sans marges et du coup il manque le haut et la gauche de l'image.

Que faut il faire svp pour régler ça?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Ici, on parle des périphériques du Mac, les questions sur l'impression depuis un iPad, il y a le forum "iPad" pour en parler. On déménage.


----------

